# what is this??



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

dug it up last week think it is trap for old fuel line


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Bet you get top price on e-bay for it.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Are those leaded joints?


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

yep lead joints on 4" cast


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Where part of town did you get it from?


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

12th st near walton way


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

much better than the punch top Quakerstate oil cans and coke bottles that I find.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

waldrop said:


> 12th st near walton way


Where you at? Augusta?


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

yep augusta


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Get a room


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

looks like a bottle trap I have only seen one but it was in a house on a tub


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Stayed in Hephzibah for a while-long while. Worked for Creighton Laircey, hoped he kicked the bucket by now.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like a strainer to me...


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Stayed in Hephzibah for a while-long while. Worked for Creighton Laircey, hoped he kicked the bucket by now.


 i think he still kicking ,but know he has a good looking granddaughter or daughter that is about 45


----------

